# Apache System Requirements



## djrock

Hello I can't seem to find the apache minimum requirements like processor, RAM and hard disk space.

I have looked on the apache website and can't seem to find anything on it requirements.  

Thankyou
djrock


----------



## deuce868

There really are none. Basically you could run it off a P-100 with 16mb of ram and a 500mb hard drive if you had a bare linux system small enough to run it off of.


----------



## Whiteskin

Yeah. It really depends on server load, and what you want to do with it.


----------



## djrock

What minimum system requirements does mandrake need? I can't seem to find it on the mandrake website.


----------



## Whiteskin

Same as any other linux distro really. I reccomend a minuimum of 2gb of free hd space, 32mb of ram, and a vga compatible video card. Other than that, the options are pretty limitless. If you are useing the system in your sig, then you are completely fine. Linux's requirements are alot closer to those of win 98/95, than XP


----------

